# First litter!!!



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Last night Escapade gave birth to ten little ones I'm so excited . I can't believe how small they are I know it sound silly what would you expect from a mouse but still. I'll wait two days before I check the nest I'll probably cull some so she has 5 or six. Mia is expecting but I think she is a week of yet.

When should you be able to see markings on them? I hope they show up before they are 3 days when I cull because I'd like to know what markings I'm keeping. But either way I'm jumping for joy


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

well done 

i think u can start sexing from day 1 and i think markings and colour start to show from 3 - 4 days 

hope this helps x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hey congratulations - I don't know about marked breeds but my pew's just had litters with my himi buck and I could see straight away which were silver (possibly burmese or siamese) and which were pew's so I would say pretty early on


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

There now four days old and I can't see any spots where there might be color except for one who I think will have a colored patch over her shoulder. The buck is white with a black spot on his nose and on his rump and the mom is black with a white blaze and a strip of white on her belly so I would think some of them would have color but we'll see.They're a petshop line so I have no idea what the parents were. I'm not very good at sexing babies but I think I have 8 girls and 2 boys.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Well today Mia gave birth to seven babies I haven't sexed them yet. Escapade's litter now has color two broken blacks and two lighter brokens I don't know if they are blue or what yet 3 girls and 2 boys I think. She culled 5 of her little ones but I do believe they were geneticly WW because they looked more white than pink.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Just updating pics of the litter. We had 11 on monday and I culled it to 8 last night I think I have 3 males and 5 females.
This is all of them on Monday when the second litter was born
http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/uu27 ... 030414.jpg

The spotted ones are from escapade and are a week old the others are from Mia and are 2 days old
http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/uu27 ... 030410.jpg


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Eye patch baby!  :love1 :love1

Theyre looking lovely


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

:love1 theyre all very scrummy! x


----------

